# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  onde ir buscar agua?

## Rui Damião

Pretendia que me dissessem o  sitio mais perto de Queluz para poder ir buscar agua para o aqua

----------


## João Castelo

Ve este topico.

Um abraço,

JC

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ight=cabo+raso

----------


## Rui Damião

Obrigado Joao este topico esta muito  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Damião

Aguem sabe se a agua da praia da bafureira na linha do estoril e boa?

----------

